# son of, brother of, sister of



## parhobass

dear all;

let me show you first the chronology,
let say Maria (mother of Jesus), Yehuda (son of Israel/Jacob), Jacob (son of Ishak), means Maria is "son" of Israel.

Then, is it common to say Maria sister of Yehuda, in the sense that Maria still "son" of Israel.

sorry for the broken english


----------



## Maayan

Hi Parhobass,

I'm not sure if I unferstand your question. Do you need a translation of the sentences?

Anyway, I don't think it's common to refer to Maria, mother of Jesus, as a son of Israel, If anything she'll be a daughter of Israel.


----------



## parhobass

Maayan said:


> Hi Parhobass,
> 
> I'm not sure if I unferstand your question. Do you need a translation of the sentences?


no.



> Anyway, I don't think it's common to refer to Maria, mother of Jesus, as a son of Israel, If anything she'll be a daughter of Israel.


yes, thats why i put "son" (with quote)
Maria (mother of Jesus)
Jacob (Ishak's son)

let see these sentence:
A. Maria is praying
B. Maria is a descendant of Jacob 
C. Jehuda is a son of Jacob

these sentece implies:
Maria and Jehuda are both descendant of Jacob

so is it common to say:
Maria a sister of Jehuda is praying


----------



## origumi

parhobass said:


> Maria a sister of Jehuda


If we follow this logic:

Maria is married to Joseph
Joseph is a descendant of David who is a descendant of Jehuda, so Joseph is Jehuda's son

==> Maria is married to her brother's son?

I don't think it's permitted, no matter if you follow Judaism, Christianity or Islam.


----------



## parhobass

origumi said:


> If we follow this logic:
> 
> Maria is married to Joseph
> Joseph is a descendant of David who is a descendant of Jehuda, so Joseph is Jehuda's son
> 
> ==> Maria is married to her brother's son?
> 
> I don't think it's permitted, no matter if you follow Judaism, Christianity or Islam.



ok

actually it is not about logic. It is about tradition, wheter it is common or not..


----------



## origumi

It doesn't sound good in Hebrew.


----------



## Maayan

parhobass said:


> dear all;
> 
> let me show you first the chronology,
> let say Maria (mother of Jesus), Yehuda (son of Israel/Jacob), Jacob (son of Ishak), means Maria is "son" of Israel.
> 
> Then, is it common to say Maria sister of Yehuda, in the sense that Maria still "son" of Israel.
> 
> sorry for the broken english


 
So if I got this right:
We have: Isaac -> Jacob (=Israel) -> Yehuda 
And we also have: Maria (=sister of Yehuda) -> Jesus 

In that case, Maria is a daughter of Jacob.

I've never heard of anyone referring to Maria in that way. The most common title for her is: מריה הבתולה (Maria the virgin)


----------



## Emilín

We must uderstand the phrases of the Bible with the point of view of that ancient times. This is the main principle when we read the Scriptures.
I'm cuban, my mother language is Spanish. In my language there is the same problem when we reads about the Jesus' genealogy.
My piece of advice is: When you read the Bible, you must go with your mind to the ancient times when the Bible was written. The Jew people had a particular way of speaking. That is all the problem to underastand what we read in the Scripture.


----------



## Maayan

Emilín said:


> We must uderstand the phrases of the Bible with the point of view of that ancient times. This is the main principle when we read the Scriptures.
> I'm cuban, my mother language is Spanish. In my language there is the same problem when we reads about the Jesus' genealogy.
> My piece of advice is: When you read the Bible, you must go with your mind to the ancient times when the Bible was written. The Jew people had a particular way of speaking. That is all the problem to underastand what we read in the Scripture.


 
Hi Emilin,
Can you direct me to the passage in the Bible where I can find the full context?


----------



## Emilín

Sure, my friend. Look for the book of Luke in the New Testament. I do not remember the Chapter. It tells us about the genealogy of Jesus Christ.

God bless you

Emilín


----------



## hadronic

I don't get the point of this thread... WHAT is the question actually asked here ?


----------



## parhobass

hadronic said:


> I don't get the point of this thread... WHAT is the question actually asked here ?



Maria (mother of Jesus), is a girl lets say at 3BC
Jacob (Ishak's son), is a man lets say at 2400BC

let see these sentence:
A. Maria is praying
B. Maria is a descendant of Jacob 
C. Jehuda is a son of Jacob

these sentece implies:
Maria and Jehuda are both descendant of Jacob

so *is it common* to say (according to traditions in hebrew):

Maria a sister of Jehuda is praying 		

a sister of Jehuda is a pharase to inform the reader that she is a descendant of Jacob

sorry guys it is not about Scripture i asked.


----------



## Maayan

Thank you for the reference, Emilin 
I wanted to see if there's something in the context that could shed some light on Parhobass' question, so I checked the Hebrew translation of the NT, but could find no indications of Maria being a sister to Jehuda, son of Jacob.

This is what I found:
According to Lukas 3: Jesus was considered to be the son of Josef son of 'eli, son of Matat, son of Levi and the geneology goes all the way back to God. 
Also, according to Matthew 1: Joseph, Mariah's husband (and Jesus' not-biloigical father) is the son of Jacob, son of Matan. 

I can't find any reference regarding Maria's Geneology.



> so *is it common* to say (according to traditions in hebrew):
> 
> Maria a sister of Jehuda is praying
> 
> a sister of Jehuda is a pharase to inform the reader that she is a descendant of Jacob


 
No, I've never heard it before.


----------



## parhobass

Maayan said:


> No, I've never heard it before.



ok thx Maayan,

so still in the same topyc,
*is it common* also to say:
Maria daughter of Jacob is praying

daughter of Jacob is a pharase to inform the reader that she is still a decendant of Jacob too.


----------



## Maayan

parhobass said:


> ok thx Maayan,
> 
> so still in the same topyc,
> *is it common* also to say:
> Maria daughter of Jacob is praying
> 
> daughter of Jacob is a pharase to inform the reader that she is still a decendant of Jacob too.


 
Same case as Maria, it's not common at all. The most common way of referring to Maria is מריה הבתולה (Maria the virgin) and sometimes מריה אם-ישו (Maria mother of Jesus). I've never heard of Maria's other family relations: not as a sister to Jehuda or a daughter of Jacob. Not even in referrence to her husband Joseph.


----------

